# Why Shoptemp is not in the official distribuitor list?



## deeadmann (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, I know that everyone here recommends shoptemp.But I am a little unsure because shoptem isn`t in the official acekard distribuitor list.

http://www.acekard.com/distributors.php

Someone can tell me why?And no problems about that?

ps:and what about the discountsfor gbatemp members?


----------



## Etalon (Nov 27, 2010)

- I think they don't care. Shoptemp's Acekards are legit, of course.
- No discount for GBAtemp members.


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2010)

most flashcard websites dont care about that page, those are usually old and outdated lists of shops
ideally shoptemp should have contacted each team but i think they dont care so they didnt do it...

also there is currently 1 discount for tempers but its for the PS3 jailbreaker.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe ShopTemp already contacted them, but the teams just don't update?

"Can we sell your shit?"
"Yeah fuck it we don't care."
"Are you going to update your site?"
"Eh, we'll get around to it when we feel like it. It's not like anybody reads that shit anyways."


----------



## playallday (Nov 27, 2010)

.


----------



## deeadmann (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, Im almost finishing a order.But they aked me my CPF(Im from Brazil).I buyed from DealExtreme sometimes and they never asked that...

And another thing, a friend of mine that is going to pay.How can I do that?Its my account, but it is he who is going to pay

Thanks everyone


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 27, 2010)

Put in his billing address


----------



## deeadmann (Nov 27, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Put in his billing address


but then the product is going to him right?I want it for me, but I don`t have a international credit card, so Im going to pay him, and he is going to pay with paypal.

and what about the CPF thing?

psroblem about asking this things here?I dont see why to create another topic so...


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2010)

whoever you write in the "shipping details" will be receiving the parcel (shipping address, shipping name, etc)

the billing is for whoever pays
the shipping is for whoever receives


----------

